# angelzubehör in polen kaufen?



## Duke-982 (1. Mai 2012)

*hallo,

was haltet ihr von den angel zubehör in polen?

lohnt es sich dort zukaufen? oder eher deutsche läden??


bin heut da gewesen hab 5 gummiwobbler für 2€ pro stück gekauft...
hab zwar 8,50,-€ dann bezahlt 

lg micha*


----------



## lippfried (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Ich war mal auf nem Markt hinter Hohenwutzen und da gab es wenig Auswahl und nicht günster als bei uns. 
Z.B.: 1 Kopyto, 10cm = 1,- Euro


----------



## mxchxhl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

moin, lohnt sich nicht kann man nicht sagen! kommt drauf an wo du kaufst und was du kaufst! war grad samstag erst wieder in swinemünde- aber nach meiner meinung kannst du alles an ruten, rollen und kunstködern auf den polenmärkten vergessen!in den geschäften kannst du bei markenware durchaus hin und wieder ein schnäppchen machen im vergleich zu deutschland aber wie gesagt das meiste auf den märkten ist schrott, zumindest das was ich von den märkten kenne und ich war schon diverse male in swinemünde, hohenwutzen und stettin!
ist aber nur meine persönliche meinung, probierts am besten selbst aus aber kauft nicht gleich in massen!
mfg


----------



## Bigone (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

moin, lohnt sich nicht kann man doch sagen,
 meine frau ist polin, ich habe oft in polen 
( zielona gora, centrum wedkarskie) eingekauft, kopytos sind zwar etwas günstiger, jedoch frißt der schlechte Eurokurs dank der Griechen die Differenz fast komplett auf. Ich habe festgestellt, daß der große Angelladen in Kühlschrank Gotteshaus, (um nicht Kaltenkirchen zu sagen) günstiger bzw. gleichteuer ist. Das einzige was ich in Polen noch kaufe, sind bunte Maden. gruß


----------



## mxchxhl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*



Bigone schrieb:


> moin, lohnt sich nicht kann man doch sagen,
> kopytos sind zwar etwas günstiger, jedoch frißt der schlechte Eurokurs dank der Griechen die Differenz fast komplett auf.



;+
eine differenz ist aber wie du selber schreibst doch noch da oder nicht?also ist man günstiger als bei uns oder nicht?
wenn man also sowieso in polen ist kauft man da natürlich günstiger als bei uns oder liege ich da falsch?
wenn man jetzt nur nach polen fährt um angelzubehör zu kaufen lohnt es sich nicht, ausser man wohnt direkt an der grenze und kann zu fuß rüber!
mfg


----------



## Bigone (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

kommt auf den kurs an,
 habe mal 4,40 zloty für einen euro bis 3,32zl für einen euro bekommen, 
ein kopyto 11cm kostet 3,50zl. also entweder  1,05euro oder im idealfall 79 cent.  wenn man direkt an der grenze lohnt kann man natürlich zuschlagen wenn der kurs gut steht, aber bei den spritpreisen lohnt sich die Fahrt nicht,für alle die weiter weg wohnen.
 Mich würde mal interessieren wann die Polen den Euro kriegen, wenn sie schlau sind, behalten sie ihren Zlotych....


----------



## mxchxhl (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*



Bigone schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wann die Polen den Euro kriegen, wenn sie schlau sind, behalten sie ihren Zlotych....




das hoffe ich auch bzw. bin ganz deiner meinung! sonst ist deren wirtschaft völlig im eimer!
mfg


----------



## nostradamus (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*



michahl schrieb:


> das hoffe ich auch bzw. bin ganz deiner meinung! sonst ist deren wirtschaft völlig im eimer!
> mfg



Hallo,

bitte erst denken und anschließend schreiben! :c

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Ich finde, daß muss man wie so häufig diffenzieren. Blechköder wie gut laufenden Effzett Kopien, die Köder von Spinnex und Konger usw. sind sehr preiswert, teilweise unter 1 Euro das Stück und fangen Fisch, kann man kaufen. Auch Wobbler und Gummis gibts gut und günstig. Aber extra fahren lohnt eher nicht!

Bei Ruten und Rollen muss man gucken, die haben schon guten Kram...aber eben häufig von Firmen, die es hier nicht gibt...Garantie??? Da kauf ich lieber Sonderangebote in Deutschland.

Worum genau gehts Dir denn?


----------



## Heilbutt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Ich bin auch gelegentlich in Polen, und hoffe irgendwann mal auf einen riesigen Factory-Outlet von _Salmo_ zu stoßen.:m

.... bisher leider ohne Erfolg!!!|uhoh:

Weiß jemand ob Salmo-Sachen in PL günstiger sind???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Salmo-Sachen in PL günstiger sind???



Na dann kiek mal HIER !


----------



## Harryyy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Moin ich sage nur Ebay :m
40 Kopyto 11,5 cm Neu in allen Farben für 16,00 euro Ersteigert plus 3,50 Versand 

Die kosten da auch nur 0,50 Cent


----------



## matchuek (28. August 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Hi,

ich plane am kommenden Sonntag auch mal wieder eine tour zu unseren Nachbarn nach Hohenwutzen. Neben dem üblichen Einkauf werde ich mir diesmal auch das Angelangebot näher ansehen.

Spezielle Marken suche ich nicht, eine Rutentasche sowie eine Spinnrute fürs Hechtangeln hoffe ich zusammen für nicht mehr als 40€ zu bekommen. Handeln kann man dort ja mit den meisten ganz gut. Drückt mir die Daumen! :-D


----------



## matchuek (3. September 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Wirklich viel Sparen konnte ich nicht, mit ein bischen Handeln aber durchaus noch was rausholen.

Eine Cormorantasche für 2 Ruten (Vorgänger vom *Modell 5054*) für 35€ ....nicht billiger als "bei uns". Habe aber noch 80m Berkley Geflochtene 0,12 und No-Knot Verbinder für 5 € dazubekommen.

Wie hier bereits erwähnt, lohnt sich eine (Tages-)Tour nur wegen ein bischen tackle nicht, die Masse machts aber. 
Dazu noch die landestypischen :#2: Spezialitäten :#2: in die schwarzen Tüten füllen, und man spart immer noch einiges.


----------



## Aynim (3. September 2012)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

Hallo,

In Tschechien habe ich ein paar rapalas mitgenommen für ca 5,50 preis hier um die 10 aber man muss schon schauen vieles kostet genau so viel wie bei uns...


----------



## koy1407 (23. November 2015)

*AW: angelzubehör in polen kaufen?*

ich fahre in sommer August nach hohenwutzen mit enkeln 14 tage möchten auf wels gehen. haben alle Angelschein. wie sieht es mit diesem fisch dort aus. für tipps und tricks wäre ich dankbar.koy1407


----------

